# Consumer Reports



## Scooterdusty (Mar 7, 2008)

Just read the new Consumer Reports regarding 2008 New Cars. The 2008 Eos was highly recommeded in it's class. Only 2 of 30 received this mark.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Consumer Reports (Scooterdusty)*

Good news, I'll have to pick up a copy of CR and give it a read.
Kevin


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Consumer Reports (Scooterdusty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooterdusty* »_Just read the new Consumer Reports regarding 2008 New Cars. The 2008 Eos was highly recommeded in it's class. Only 2 of 30 received this mark.









2 of 30 what?


----------



## Scooterdusty (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Consumer Reports (flheat)*

2 of 30 in the Convertible Class


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Consumer Reports (Scooterdusty)*

Also posted in "The Car Lounge"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3775918








Paul


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Consumer Reports (Scooterdusty)*

Actually, the Eos came in first followed by the BMW 328i convertible. I suspect the Eos got a slight nod was because the BMW price as tested was $14,000 more. 
If you need to see the actual report, it's in the May '08 edition of Consumer Reports (Page 42 for you newsstand readers.)


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Consumer Reports (blue4max)*

I haven't seen the Consumer Report article yet, but did get a chance to skim through the Consumer Guide review.
Overall they were very favorable on the Eos.
Kevin


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Consumer Reports (just4fun)*


_Quote »_The latest trend in convertibles, folding hard tops improve visibility and security. But they have some downsides, too—they take up considerable trunk space when open, and can’t be operated on the move.

As if soft top ones can be operated on the move?








I wish people would read what they write.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Consumer Reports (gti_matt)*

I believe the A4 Cabrio can be operated on the move. It's not that uncommon for softtops, I think.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Consumer Reports (ashbinder)*

My old cabby could be operated on the move. Undo the clips and shove !.... (Manual Soft-top)....


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Consumer Reports (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_I believe the A4 Cabrio can be operated on the move. It's not that uncommon for softtops, I think.

No it cannot, however, the new 1 series can open/close up to 30 MPH.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Consumer Reports (flheat)*

Really? I've never driven one myself, so I not sure, but I've read in other reviews that it could be operated under low speed. I'd assume 30 MPH would not be low speed.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Consumer Reports (blue4max)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue4max* »_Actually, the Eos came in first followed by the BMW 328i convertible. I suspect the Eos got a slight nod was because the BMW price as tested was $14,000 more. 
If you need to see the actual report, it's in the May '08 edition of Consumer Reports (Page 42 for you newsstand readers.)

Yes and:
-better side impact (this resulted in the second tier recomendation along with Volvo that only scored 68 points)
-better fuel economy, 24mpg combined vs. 21 
-sunroof
-maybe trunk space
But only one point difference 78 for Eos vs 77 for BMW
I think the BMW was better in performance and reliability.
Paul


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Consumer Reports (Grinder)*

Good on VW. The Eos is brilliant and deserves much praise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Consumer Reports (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_
But only one point difference 78 for Eos vs 77 for BMW
I think the BMW was better in performance and reliability.


I agree, but I'll take my Eos and the $14,000 in change, thank you.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Consumer Reports (blue4max)*

http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...25505
Brief summary by Edmunds on the report.


----------



## jjmaximum (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Consumer Reports (ashbinder)*

I really don't understand why the 'experts' would even discuss trunk space in a convertible. Isn't it fairly obvious that they all will have little to no space when the top is open?


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Consumer Reports (jjmaximum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjmaximum* »_I really don't understand why the 'experts' would even discuss trunk space in a convertible. Isn't it fairly obvious that they all will have little to no space when the top is open? 

I disagree the Eos has a very usable amount and configuration of trunk space with the top down. This is not always the case. Some even have more and can hold goflclubs etc.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Consumer Reports (Scooterdusty)*

From their blog:
Personal picks—Convertibles, round 2
http://blogs.consumerreports.o....html


----------

